# Old Memories Car Show Aug 4 at Cerritos College



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories South LA, Los Angeles, Eastside, Harbor Area, SGV, SFV, High Desert, Inland Empire, Oxnard, San Francisco and Fresno are proud to pronounce the OLD MEMORIES 1st Annual Car Show to be held at Cerritos College. 











 
SAVE THE DATE, MORE INFO TO COME SOON, THIS WILL BE A BIG CAR SHOW AND CONCERT WITH VENDORS, RAFFLES, TROPHIES FOR MANY CATEGORIES


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Damn!!!!!! Same day as the Traffic Show *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Damn!!!!!! Same day as the Traffic Show *


Yup.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories South LA, Los Angeles, Eastside, Harbor Area, SGV, SFV, High Desert, Inland Empire, Oxnard, San Francisco and Fresno are proud to pronounce the OLD MEMORIES 1st Annual Car Show to be held at Cerritos College.
> 
> SAVE THE DATE, MORE INFO TO COME SOON, THIS WILL BE A BIG CAR SHOW AND CONCERT WITH VENDORS, RAFFLES, TROPHIES FOR MANY CATEGORIES


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

andy and dj mike, sorry thats the date the school gave us for THEIR fundraiser, so i take it you wont be able to DJ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

im already getting many emails..thanks for the support, we are going to have many categories.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> see you soon


SOUNDS GOOD AND CLOSE BY.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:SEE-MON....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> im already getting many emails..thanks for the support, we are going to have many categories.


Any El Camino or Station Wagon Categories?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes it's going to be a great show all bombs come on down and lowriders Euros lead Sleds customs cars motorcycles and bicycles petal cars and plus live entertainment:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

In just 5 days of posting this event on our Cruise It Magazine events page, we have 227 people saying they will be attending WOW!! And its only March. This show is gonna "blowup"! Cruise It Magazine is proud to be a part of what we expect to be a huge event.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See you there. *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

raiderking will be set up 4 this event.... sorry Traffic...


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC will be in the house!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

how much for a booth??


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories South LA, Los Angeles, Eastside, Harbor Area, SGV, SFV, High Desert, Inland Empire, Oxnard, San Francisco and Fresno are proud to pronounce the OLD MEMORIES 1st Annual Car Show to be held at Cerritos College.
> 
> 
> SAVE THE DATE, MORE INFO TO COME SOON, THIS WILL BE A BIG CAR SHOW AND CONCERT WITH VENDORS, RAFFLES, TROPHIES FOR MANY CATEGORIES


Call the number on the flyer for a vendor spot


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Firme. REFLECTIONS "SO. CAL." CAR CLUB will be there to support the OLD MEMORIES C.C. homies y familia.​


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ALMOST HERE!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope there is a Long Distance Award. Spider-Man from Las Vegas is planning on swing thru.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

S-Man said:


> Hope there is a Long Distance Award. Spider-Man from Las Vegas is planning on swing thru.


i will ask for you...


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*T T T* :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:.....:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


TTT :h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Up Up TTT :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy Monday


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See your there.* :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Paul call me bro


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

_TTT_ :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*TTT* :h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj's E.C.H.O. Program Cuise nights beginning Fiday May 10th at Imperial Burhers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park Ca. 6-10pm and every other Friday after that. Thanks in advance to everyone.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ORALE TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT.... OLD MEMORIES LA......


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks to all for the support!


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

*SEEEE-M​ON!!!!! T.T.T....*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT
*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


ILL SEE YOU THERE FRANK


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> ILL SEE YOU THERE FRANK


:yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

_*To The Top for Old Memories*_


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT FOR OLD MEMORIES


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> TTT FOR OLD MEMORIES


x2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

hno:


bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: August 4, 2013 - Old Memories Car Show :thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

my girls gonna bring their bikes


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey paul pm me


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: *Old Memories * :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories South LA, Los Angeles, Eastside, Harbor Area, SGV, SFV, High Desert, Inland Empire, Oxnard, San Francisco and Fresno are proud to pronounce the OLD MEMORIES 1st Annual Car Show to be held at Cerritos College.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:x:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE WILL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:h5:


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories South LA, Los Angeles, Eastside, Harbor Area, SGV, SFV, High Desert, Inland Empire, Oxnard, San Francisco and Fresno are proud to pronounce the OLD MEMORIES 1st Annual Car Show to be held at Cerritos College.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Yttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT for Old Memories !!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

classics will be there to show support


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Everyone be sure to bring your canopy's,chairs and BBQ's must be charcoal no propane and food as if u were going to the beach yourself for the day. Flyer coming soon


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*TTT for OLD MEMORIES*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:TONIGHT :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey paul any info on the model cars yet? :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy 4th of July...


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

T.T.T:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Old Memories * :wave:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

preregistration? and what time do you start move in?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

65ss said:


> preregistration? and what time do you start move in?


Looking at The Flyer Now.It says Pre Reg By July 20th.And Roll In Starts At 6am.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Flyer Also Says......Pre Reg Mail To JR Entertainment P.O.Box 24,Bellflower,Ca,90706...And For Info (562) 787-1055 or (310) 447-2793 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks...ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> thanks...ttt


No Problem...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Is Gonna Be There....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt and a big thanks to southeast classics!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking at The Flyer Now.It says Pre Reg By July 20th.And Roll In Starts At 6am.





Richiecool69elka said:


> Flyer Also Says......Pre Reg Mail To JR Entertainment P.O.Box 24,Bellflower,Ca,90706...And For Info (562) 787-1055 or (310) 447-2793 :thumbsup:


Not seeing it,is it on the flyer on this thread?also dint see it on old memories site


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

65ss said:


> Not seeing it,is it on the flyer on this thread?also dint see it on old memories site


No I Got The Flyer At A Car Show..Call One Of Those Numbers I Posted To You And Maybe They Can Send You One.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

ok thanx


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

65ss said:


> ok thanx


No Problem.If Your In A Club or Rolling With Other People Let Them Know So They Can Send You Extra Flyers.


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

arriba


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT FELLAS


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Going to be a good show...don't miss it!


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

[h=5]Just added, Lolita The Diva of Laughter, She will be performing LIVE, a VERY AWESOME Comedian![/h]


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> [h=5]Just added, Lolita The Diva of Laughter, She will be performing LIVE, a VERY AWESOME Comedian![/h]



What we all need more of.......laughter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

To the top!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

OLD MEMORIES :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nuevecito said:


> :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:



I know ha..:roflmao::bowrofl::yes::roflmao::rofl::bowrofl::run::roflmao:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

This weekend:cheesy:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY WILL BE THEIR!
TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

SUNDAY


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SUNDAY ?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT

**DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! PRAISE GOD!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

What is the entrance fee


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

$20 per reg, $25 day of show. Roll in time is 6:00am


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT
> 
> **DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! PRAISE GOD!


Any Wagon or El Camino Categories?


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Eddie see you there


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BIGG JESS said:


> Thanks Eddie see you there


Cool bro!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Any Wagon or El Camino Categories?


Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP FOR OLD MEMORIES!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes? No? Maybe?


Call the flyer # and they'll tell you


----------



## BIGTHUMPER (Nov 24, 2010)

What part of the college is the show going to be held?

Parking Lot , Soccer Field, etc.....?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I believe on alondra side, having final meeting tomorrow


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

[h=5]**DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! ~~~COVERAGE BY STEVE GONZALES, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, CRUISE IT MAGAZINE, CHEVYBOMBS, STEVE CAUDILLO, DUB Mag and In the Streets Magazine~~~~PRAISE GOD![/h]


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> [h=5]**DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! ~~~COVERAGE BY STEVE GONZALES, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, CRUISE IT MAGAZINE, CHEVYBOMBS, STEVE CAUDILLO, DUB Mag and In the Streets Magazine~~~~PRAISE GOD![/h]


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT for tomorrow


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any pedal bikes going?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BIGTHUMPER said:


> What part of the college is the show going to be held?
> 
> Parking Lot , Soccer Field, etc.....?


On alondra blvd side, it's in parking lot


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

tomorrow


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

glasshouse818 said:


> Any pedal bikes going?


I Might Be Taking My Sons..


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC will be enjoying the afternoon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Have a good show tomorrow Paul...:thumbsup: Too bad I was already booked. See you soon.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its show time


----------



## LA CarStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice show. Really cool people.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

on behalf of Old Memories, I want to thank all the clubs and solo riders and spectators that came out and supported our cause. thanks for all the people who TTT this page, the vendors, djs, zoot suitors, magazine coverage and GOD.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> on behalf of Old Memories, I want to thank all the clubs and solo riders and spectators that came out and supported our cause. thanks for all the people who TTT this page, the vendors, djs, zoot suitors, magazine coverage and GOD.


Your Welcome..GOD Bless...


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

great show


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cruel Intentions taking 1st in street when obviously not and still taking best of show. Weird judging but awesome show and performers. Had a great time. Thanks Old Memories!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great show OLD MEMORIES had a great time see y'all nxt yr :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## LA CarStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

A few pics from the show. Great job Old Memories CC. http://www.lacarstyle.com


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks for all the comments and support!. thanks for the pics


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great pics fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

13dayton said:


>


Nice Pics.Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

alot of nice pics!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Was there any lowriders? All the pics r just bombs!


----------



## El Sureno 48 (Aug 2, 2011)

& heres more BOMBS!.......... Good show Old Memories..........Classic Oldies CC, & Bridgetown Oldies Had a good time......


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: SUPP JOSE!! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## El Sureno 48 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats happening Adam............I thought you would like the stash pictures.....hahahhaa


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Was there any lowriders? All the pics r just bombs!


Yes There Were other cars.But I Guess Know One Took Pics Of Them..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

El Sureno 48 said:


> Whats happening Adam............I thought you would like the stash pictures.....hahahhaa


 :naughty: YOO KNOW ME BRO,, I LOVE IT ESE!! :boink:


----------



## LA CarStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone asked for Lowriders at this show... Sorry for the late response. Not sure how i missed it.


----------

